# In Honor of Nikos!



## Glib Gurl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies - 

While the recent changes to the Board have been traumatic for many of us, there are also some sweet upgrades that deserve a round of applause  So, in honor of Nikos - and all of his hard work over the last several days - I'm inviting you to post things that you DO like about the new board!

I'll start . . . 

- I like that you can no blog particular posts.
- I like that you can now "reply" to a comment in your blog


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 7, 2010)

I think over all I like the new board.  There are so many more options than before.  I like that I can see the invididual photos that people post instead of having to go into the albums.  I like that chat rooms. There have been a lot of upgrades and improvements.  But most of all I want to thank Nikos and team for all your hard work in constantly keeping this site up to date and current technologically for all of us hair obsessed people.  This site rocks! And thanks for troubleshooting so quickly.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 7, 2010)

I absolutely love the video embedding feature. I actually like the new look overall as well. To me, it's cleaner and more modern. I remember logging in a few months ago and the site looked like this - maybe they were testing it? I liked the look and wondered what happened? I haven't explored the whole site to figure out all the new features. 

I'm also thankful to the mods for keeping this board relatively civil and dealing with the drama. Of course, I'm grateful to Beverly as well. I might not like everything that's said or done here, but I'm thankful for the board.


----------



## diadall (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Briabiggles (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Glib!  I was getting tired of people complaining about the changes!


----------



## Kash (Sep 7, 2010)

Briabiggles said:


> Thanks Glib!  I was getting tired of people complaining about the changes!



i second that! thanks GG for the positives!


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 8, 2010)

I've only been on sporadically in the past couple of weeks so I'm still getting used to the changes but I'm sure I will like them.


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Co-signing....thanks Nikos....but I'm also going to post another thread asking a question about the upgrade in a minute


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Sep 9, 2010)

Haven't spent alot of time on here since the upgrade but I do appreciate the time and effort put in to this project. Thank you


----------



## Glib Gurl (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay so I also love that we can now "like" a post in addition to saying "thanks" - nice addition!


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the video feature too.
And the mentions.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 12, 2010)

The video embedding's the best part of the board upgrade. 



Solitude said:


> I absolutely love the *video embedding* feature. I actually like the new look overall as well. To me, it's cleaner and more modern. I remember logging in a few months ago and the site looked like this - maybe they were testing it? I liked the look and wondered what happened? I haven't explored the whole site to figure out all the new features.
> 
> I'm also thankful to the mods for keeping this board relatively civil and dealing with the drama. Of course, I'm grateful to Beverly as well. I might not like everything that's said or done here, but I'm thankful for the board.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the twitter like way you can respond to people 

I also love the fact that I can view from my iphone using the Tapatalk app


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Nikos, admins, and mods for all that you do. I know its difficult keeping alllllllllll ofus women happy. I think that no matter what changes you make or dicisions you choose, they're for the best of this board. I love the new layout and just maybe that'll boost the spirits of this board. Once again, thank you and may God keep blessing you all.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 13, 2010)

What I really love most of all is that Nikos is really
listening to us. I mean he's _really _taking our suggestions
and complaints seriously and implementing changes,
in some cases, on the spot. One example is that "dislike"
button -- gone when he realized how bad it could get lolol


----------

